# Trying to get rid of my "Belly"



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been using Columbia tools for the last year. I am having issues with the finish on a flat joint. I get what I call a "belly". Thats where I can see and feel the joint, it sticks out like a belly. It's smooth, but has a rounded surface. I have been skimming it by hand to eliminate the issue, but this defeats the use of the boxes on my skim coat. I start with a 10" box and skim with the12" box. Am I doing something wrong? Do I have it set up wrong? Does everyone skim by hand on the final coat? Also, with my corner tool, the mud pours out the back rubber seal. I have to clean it after every corner. I have tried soaking it before I use it, which helps some, but does not eliminate the problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Board'em said:


> I have been using Columbia tools for the last year. I am having issues with the finish on a flat joint. I get what I call a "belly". Thats where I can see and feel the joint, it sticks out like a belly. It's smooth, but has a rounded surface. I have been skimming it by hand to eliminate the issue, but this defeats the use of the boxes on my skim coat. I start with a 10" box and skim with the12" box. Am I doing something wrong? Do I have it set up wrong? Does everyone skim by hand on the final coat? Also, with my corner tool, the mud pours out the back rubber seal. I have to clean it after every corner. I have tried soaking it before I use it, which helps some, but does not eliminate the problem. Any thoughts?


Try running your 10inch box on a number2 it will be crowned when wet but should dry pretty flat..than12 inch box around a 3or4. This is a good ballpark setting to start with..mud viscosity will make a big differance in remaining hollow or being crowned..oyeah and this goes without say but...the sandind is just as important as the coating


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We say the seams are "crowned" or "humped" around here. Make sure you're running the box on the proper setting . Check the boxed seam with a strait broadknife to see if it's flat. I've looked into this issue many times and come up with alot of different reasons depending on circumstances. I always check seams before coating to know what I'm up against. Mostly the drywall has a "shoulder" just outside the taper and to get it covered you end up with crowned seams. I usually make the seam wider (after the box was run) by hand on the side that is most hollow. As far as the angle box, get new seals. Are you sure they aren't in backwards? If they are it will dump mud out the back of the box. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

If your taping mud is a little stiff, it won't shrink enough and be crowned. Might check to see if it is crowned even before you run a box on it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You didn't say if your hand tapeing or not?????

If you hand tape and fill the bevel, making it nice and pretty, then your bed coat should be done like on a 2 setting, the bevel is already filled.

Basically, all you need to do is FILL it, not over-fill it. Just got to mess with your box till ya get it where YOU want it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is a common mistake. Probably easier than under filling.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

after running a few with your 10'' box go back and check with a knife. If your seam is full (not crowned but just full) then it should be just a little hollow after mud dries. Run with 12'' box and you should be good. 
Just play with your settings and check frequently and you will figure it out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, I thought this was going to be a thread on how to lose your beer belly, and it's not:furious:

It's what the boys are saying, it's the step before your coating that you might be doing wrong. You actually want the flat tape to shrink back, which can be achieved with runny mud and not back filling/wiping your tape.

The box #'s are by trail and error and visual, for example, I run mine at #3, but a few weeks back I installed new blades, I was running it at #5 and it was still loading too much, thank god it was student rentals.

Which reminds me, rough sanding is to remove debris or lift marks from your work, not a form of leveling the joints. If you find your sanding to level, increase your box # coating/bedding


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Damn, I thought this was going to be a thread on how to lose your beer belly, and it's not:furious:
> 
> Comes a certain time in a mans life when he just has to realize he will never see his junk again without the help of a mirror.:1eye:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I thought this was going to be a thread on how to lose your beer belly, and it's not:furious:
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > Or a foley catheter
> ...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think seeing the belly is the problem...can see it just fine. It's what's below the belly that is hard to see.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I don't think seeing the belly is the problem...can see it just fine. It's what's below the belly that is hard to see.


speak for yourself :whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> speak for yourself :whistling2:


Well just saying my last name aint Holmes:furious:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Board'em said:


> I have been using Columbia tools for the last year. I am having issues with the finish on a flat joint. I get what I call a "belly". Thats where I can see and feel the joint, it sticks out like a belly. It's smooth, but has a rounded surface. I have been skimming it by hand to eliminate the issue, but this defeats the use of the boxes on my skim coat. I start with a 10" box and skim with the12" box. Am I doing something wrong?


Do you by chance use something like foam backed sanding paper for 'cutting things flat', vs. eg. a backless paper? I've seen the foam back 'follow the terrain' and leave some humping.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Board'em said:


> I have been using Columbia tools for the last year. I am having issues with the finish on a flat joint. I get what I call a "belly". Thats where I can see and feel the joint, it sticks out like a belly. It's smooth, but has a rounded surface. I have been skimming it by hand to eliminate the issue, but this defeats the use of the boxes on my skim coat. I start with a 10" box and skim with the12" box. Am I doing something wrong? Do I have it set up wrong? Does everyone skim by hand on the final coat? Also, with my corner tool, the mud pours out the back rubber seal. I have to clean it after every corner. I have tried soaking it before I use it, which helps some, but does not eliminate the problem. Any thoughts?


 I believe everybody does skim butts on final coat,sounds like ur loading up to much and pulling a tight skim over ur humps. Lose the 12 and go 8" and 10" and go thru butts by hand. #2and#3 is the only settings we use on flats 1rst coat always #3 on 2nd coat. Butts go wide open 1rst coat sometimes tighten to a #3 on 2nd,,but usually wide open then #1.Hope that helps,if u dont go thru butts by hand u will see what u are seeing:yes:


----------



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

I think your right, I might be loading it up too much. I have tried playing with the settings and generally go with the smaller setting, sometimes no preassure. I will try a thinner mud aswell. The rubber seal being in backwards makes sense also. I'll let you know tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sanding should have nothing to do with leveling a butt or seam..


----------



## Muddy Perfection (Jul 1, 2011)

I 8 and 10 my flats by hand and they come out smooth. It's my butts that I have problems humping sometimes. Of course we all know they'll never be perfectly flat its just that you need to bust your butts out far enough so they don't appear humped. A good finisher will NEVER allow his butts to appear humped. But then again, that's why good finishers are to be paid well.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep your tape coat tight, then do one pass with a 12" knife after the 10" box then do a fairly tight coat with the 12" box...Might fix your problem in the mean time until you find out whats going wrong.


----------



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I mixed the mud alot looser and kept it tight. Looks a lot better. We'll see tomorrow with the skim. 
The rubber seal on the corner tool was in backwards. Thats what happens when you dont wash your own tools!!!!

Any Ideas on lottery numbers?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Board'em said:


> Thanks for the help. I mixed the mud alot looser and kept it tight. Looks a lot better. We'll see tomorrow with the skim.
> The rubber seal on the corner tool was in backwards. Thats what happens when you dont wash your own tools!!!!
> 
> Any Ideas on lottery numbers?


69.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> 69.....


No more 69 for you !!!! mister just had a baby . Your going to half to be like Moore and do everything buy HAND for a while:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Might try for a 68,,, thats where she does you and you OWE her one,,,,,,

Its abit risky and can have unwanted side-effects tho!:whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Might try for a 68,,, thats where she does you and you OWE her one,,,,,,
> 
> Its abit risky and can have unwanted side-effects tho!:whistling2:


LOL. Your funny guy captain.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> No more 69 for you !!!! mister just had a baby . Your going to half to be like Moore and do everything buy HAND for a while:thumbup:


Good one and you brought. Moore. Into it ..Hays


----------

